# //



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

I had some trades I thought were going to go through, but one thing ended up happening after the other, so I currently have a Mom's Plush up for trade.

date on mom's plush is Sept 15, 6:05pm FT (EDT)

I don't have raw tbt, so would prioritize either that or a blue star fragment (value around 1.2-1.5k). not currently considering trades worth less than 3k for the plush. Thanks all~

low prio (I don't have nearly enough tbt for one atm):



 - flower glow wand, 2016 -- low priority.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

bumpy bump


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

sleepy bump


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

bloooop


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 19, 2020)

How do you actually get these besides paying for them?


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> How do you actually get these besides paying for them?


you can buy some in the shop https://www.belltreeforums.com/shop/

but otherwise you can get collectibles through contests/forum events, I believe. and the ones I'm looking for aren't available in the shop right now >o<


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 19, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> you can buy some in the shop https://www.belltreeforums.com/shop/
> 
> but otherwise you can get collectibles through contests/forum events, I believe. and the ones I'm looking for aren't available in the shop right now >o<


Thank you!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

bloop
I'm probably gonna sleep before i get to bump this thread again so on the off chance someone wants to sell me their collectable I'll answer it then.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 20, 2020)

waaah thanks @Crash for sending me a spring sakura <3


----------



## Mikaiah (May 20, 2020)

uppity upp
just looking for the feather noww


----------



## Mikaiah (May 20, 2020)

uppity


----------



## Mikaiah (May 21, 2020)

sleepy boop.

i might think about what other collectibles I want in my lineup x_x i just like the look of the feathers lol theyre so pricey tho


----------



## Mikaiah (May 21, 2020)

uppity


----------



## Mikaiah (May 21, 2020)

blaap

sleeping soon probs


----------



## Mikaiah (May 22, 2020)

bleeep
im awake again lol


----------



## Mikaiah (May 22, 2020)

blahp


----------



## Mikaiah (May 22, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Mikaiah (May 23, 2020)

the "wow i really should be asleep" bumpy


----------



## Mikaiah (May 23, 2020)

i woke up for realsies now bump

this thread is just a reflection of my sleep schedule at this point lol


----------



## Mikaiah (May 23, 2020)

blahpp


----------



## Mikaiah (May 23, 2020)

bleep
i think i counted the hours right? x.x


----------



## Mikaiah (May 24, 2020)

blahp
this bp is definitely legal lol


----------



## Mikaiah (May 24, 2020)

bloopy


----------



## Mikaiah (May 24, 2020)

blahp


----------



## Mikaiah (May 25, 2020)

uppity up ^o^


----------



## Mikaiah (May 25, 2020)

bloopy


----------



## Mikaiah (May 26, 2020)

bloopy


----------



## Mikaiah (May 26, 2020)

uppity!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 26, 2020)

bloopy, now with 1.6k tbt to offer


----------



## Mikaiah (May 27, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Mikaiah (May 27, 2020)

bumpy


----------



## Mikaiah (May 27, 2020)

bloopy


----------



## Mikaiah (May 27, 2020)

up

and now I'm sleeping. bye all


----------



## Mikaiah (May 28, 2020)

uppy


----------



## Mikaiah (May 28, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Mikaiah (May 28, 2020)

blahp


----------



## Mikaiah (May 28, 2020)

how should i bump this thread to make it more fun...


----------



## Mikaiah (May 29, 2020)

boop


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 29, 2020)

Hello! Replying to try to get people to notice!


----------



## Aliya (May 29, 2020)

feather bump


----------



## Mikaiah (May 29, 2020)

tysm for all the free bumps everyone


----------



## Mikaiah (May 29, 2020)

bopp


----------



## Mikaiah (May 30, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (May 30, 2020)

boop

think i'll actually start working on that blue collectible lineup .-. back on the tbt grind


----------



## Mikaiah (May 30, 2020)

blahpy

wait crap i read thr timeatamp incorrectly and im 2mins early q.q


----------



## Mikaiah (May 31, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Mikaiah (May 31, 2020)

bumpy


----------



## Mikaiah (May 31, 2020)

blahp 
i do have more bells stashed away in my ABD, but you want more than 1600 TBT I might have to save up a bit for the trade


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 1, 2020)

bumping, still want the cool feather mainly :c


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 1, 2020)

boop

do these not exist anywhere


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 1, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 1, 2020)

bop


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 2, 2020)

bumpie


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 2, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 2, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 3, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 3, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 3, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 4, 2020)

bop

feel free to up my offers x_x


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 4, 2020)

bop


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 5, 2020)

up

i have other collectibles listed but i wanna buy the feathers first so i get a sense of where I should get the dates on the other ones c:


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 5, 2020)

boopy

outlined roughly the dates I want. I don't have enough TBT to buy everything at once, but I'm working on it


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 5, 2020)

up up

I'm on 4 pages already


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 5, 2020)

upupup
hi


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 6, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 6, 2020)

bump

someone must have one they're willing to sell...


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 6, 2020)

bump, not enough funds on hand for the cool feather, but I should have enough for the Blue one!

I can also trade something like 1k tbt + new horizons items if you wish!


----------



## Kailah (Jun 7, 2020)

Did you still need a mitten? It's Dec 2015 I have one and I'll take whatever offer you want for it ; w ;


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 7, 2020)

Kailah said:


> Did you still need a mitten? It's Dec 2015 I have one and I'll take whatever offer you want for it ; w ;


thanks for the offer, but I got one already! <3


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 7, 2020)

up <3


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 7, 2020)

bump

i can also do drawings like this: along with the tbt if requested c:


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 7, 2020)

up, gonna sleep soon so I'll answer in the morning o//


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

uppity up...
someone must be willing to let go of something blue... D:


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

bump

;-; hanging in thereeeee


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 9, 2020)

let's get this post up there!!!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 9, 2020)

thanks for the bump skar <3


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 9, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 10, 2020)

*throws this to the front page*


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 10, 2020)

thanks again for the bump skar <3 <3 <3


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 10, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 10, 2020)

off to bed, last bump for the night


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

bump

nap over, bump time.


----------



## Amilee (Jun 11, 2020)

hi c:
i can sell you the cool feather for your price :3


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

Amilee said:


> hi c:
> i can sell you the cool feather for your price :3


omg omg thank youuuu <3 <3

I can send the bells over and if you want the chibi drawing I can dm you about it if that sounds ok?


----------



## Amilee (Jun 11, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> omg omg thank youuuu <3 <3
> 
> I can send the bells over and if you want the chibi drawing I can dm you about it if that sounds ok?


yes id love a chibi drawing ^-^ do you want a message with the feather?


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

Amilee said:


> yes id love a chibi drawing ^-^ do you want a message with the feather?


whatever you'd like to write would be fine <3


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

bump, just looking for the 2019 or 2016 september birthstone, big thanks to everyone who helped me get the other collectibles!! <3


----------



## rianne (Jun 15, 2020)

I have a 2015 September birthstone if you’re interested. Haven’t been able to coordinate a lineup with it so it sadly has to go. ; u ;


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

rianne said:


> I have a 2015 September birthstone if you’re interested. Haven’t been able to coordinate a lineup with it so it sadly has to go. ; u ;


hii, sorry, I was busy so wasn't responding. Does 200 TBT sound ok?


----------



## rianne (Jun 15, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> hii, sorry, I was busy so wasn't responding. Does 200 TBT sound ok?


Sure, I can send it whenever you’re able to.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

rianne said:


> Sure, I can send it whenever you’re able to.


sent the bells, feel free to write what you'd like for the message!


----------



## rianne (Jun 15, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> sent the bells, feel free to write what you'd like for the message!


Alrighty, sending it over shortly (on mobile so pls excuse my slowness lol). Thanks for sending the TBT in advance.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

Sent! :3


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 9, 2020)

bump, searching for a couple date trades rn/


----------



## seliph (Jul 9, 2020)

i can trade you march birthstones, did you need a specific message on it?


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 9, 2020)

seliph said:


> i can trade you march birthstones, did you need a specific message on it?



anything you want would be fine, thanks seliph  did you want anything on yours?


----------



## seliph (Jul 9, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> anything you want would be fine, thanks seliph  did you want anything on yours?


nah i'm ok, sent!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi  I have a December 2016 mitt I can date trade with you, if you’d like!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 9, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Hi  I have a December 2016 mitt I can date trade with you, if you’d like!


tyty, any message is fine for me <3

did you want a message on yours?


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 9, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> tyty, any message is fine for me <3
> 
> did you want a message on yours?


Maybe something about the mitten keeping me warm? You can be creative with it  I’ll send your mitt over now!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 10, 2020)

orz


----------



## Kattea (Jul 12, 2020)

May I offer 175 TBT for the April birthstone?


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 13, 2020)

Kattea said:


> May I offer 175 TBT for the April birthstone?


hii sure! send the bells and I'll send it over (might be tmrw morning tho! since it's late here)
do you want a message?


----------



## Kattea (Jul 13, 2020)

Sure, let me just figure out how to send the bells as it's my first time. Any message is fine.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 13, 2020)

Kattea said:


> Sure, let me just figure out how to send the bells as it's my first time. Any message is fine.


just sent, srry for delay! lmk if there are issues


----------



## Kattea (Jul 13, 2020)

No issues, it's perfect. Thanks for staying up late to send it! <3


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 13, 2020)

wheep, just the october one now. oct. is my birth month but I plan to get one dated exactly on my birthday this year, so I'll let go of this one hehe


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 25, 2020)

bump ;; been lazy on tbt grind lately lol


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 29, 2020)

still selling, as lazy as i am about bumping this, lol.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 31, 2020)

bop


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 1, 2020)

bloop


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 3, 2020)

I would like an opal


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 3, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I would like an opal


hi, what message would you like on it? (also, feel free to offer ^^)


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 4, 2020)

bumping


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 5, 2020)

bumping


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 6, 2020)

boop


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 6, 2020)

bop it!


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 8, 2020)

bop


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 10, 2020)

`


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 11, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 14, 2020)

gimme potion i want


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 14, 2020)

would like some of your halloween magic thanks <3


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 24, 2020)

unlocked thread for now. have about 700 TBT to offer, but tentatively can offer fair collectibles. trades obvi finalized once I actually obtain them.


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 24, 2020)

up and up we go~


----------



## seliph (Aug 24, 2020)

i have a light blue balloon, i'm not sure if any fair collectibles will be that low in price though  

regardless i'll keep u in mind!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 24, 2020)

apologies if I read wrong, but would I be able to buy a fair collectible for tbt? 0:


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 24, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> apologies if I read wrong, but would I be able to buy a fair collectible for tbt? 0:


yep, i'm taking offers for buying a fair collectible once ticket distribution comes around. I'm only really after the prize pack so I'm willing to buy the ones you'd like 



seliph said:


> i have a light blue balloon, i'm not sure if any fair collectibles will be that low in price though
> 
> regardless i'll keep u in mind!


thanks, yeah, I don't really know what the price point for these are gonna be >///<


----------



## loveclove (Aug 24, 2020)

So I have absolutely no idea how much the collectibles would go for... But I'm willing to use all the TBT I have (I don't have much but I might as well put it out there) atm if that interests you in the future, I want in all the plushies, don't know what will I get


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 24, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> yep, i'm taking offers for buying a fair collectible once ticket distribution comes around. I'm only really after the prize pack so I'm willing to buy the ones you'd like
> 
> 
> thanks, yeah, I don't really know what the price point for these are gonna be >///<


ahh gotcha! that's very kind of you c: I'm interested in the Celeste or white star fragment collectibles, but I know those are the more rare ones ;; I'd love to know what a fair price for those would be!


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 24, 2020)

loveclove said:


> So I have absolutely no idea how much the collectibles would go for... But I'm willing to use all the TBT I have (I don't have much but I might as well put it out there) atm if that interests you in the future, I want in all the plushies, don't know what will I get


plushies I would probably put near the tier of the arcade collectibles, 3-6kish TBT



Peach_Jam said:


> ahh gotcha! that's very kind of you c: I'm interested in the Celeste or white star fragment collectibles, but I know those are the more rare ones ;; I'd love to know what a fair price for those would be!


dont know about white star frag, but considering the popularity, cost, and rarity of Celeste, I'm willing to hedge my bets and place it in 6k-10k range. (if you really want celeste, I would participate as much as possible and buy her with tickets tbh)


----------



## loveclove (Aug 24, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> plushies I would probably put near the tier of the arcade collectibles, 3-6kish TBT
> 
> 
> dont know about white star frag, but considering the popularity, cost, and rarity of Celeste, I'm willing to hedge my bets and place it in 6k-10k range.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 24, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> plushies I would probably put near the tier of the arcade collectibles, 3-6kish TBT
> 
> 
> dont know about white star frag, but considering the popularity, cost, and rarity of Celeste, I'm willing to hedge my bets and place it in 6k-10k range. (if you really want celeste, I would participate as much as possible and buy her with tickets tbh)


ah I see! I sadly don't have enough for Celeste, but do you have an estimate for the white star frag? ;;u;;


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 24, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> ah I see! I sadly don't have enough for Celeste, but do you have an estimate for the white star frag? ;;u;;


seems less popular than celeste based on what i’ve seen but pricewise due to rarity it should be in the same range as celeste


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 24, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> seems less popular than celeste based on what i’ve seen but pricewise due to rarity it should be in the same range as celeste


awh man ;;v;; hmm what about the purple or pink star fragment?


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 24, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> awh man ;;v;; hmm what about the purple or pink star fragment?


i don’t really have an idea for those honestly ;n; it mostly depends on what other people are willing to offer.
as a rough guide for the star frags i would base it off of the prices for the feather collectibles since i think they were somewhat similar in rarity, though i don’t have a 100% nailed down answer for those, sorry


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 24, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> i don’t really have an idea for those honestly ;n; it mostly depends on what other people are willing to offer.
> as a rough guide for the star frags i would base it off of the prices for the feather collectibles since i think they were somewhat similar in rarity, though i don’t have a 100% nailed down answer for those, sorry


no worries! would you accept ~700 each for them? if not I totally understand


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 24, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> no worries! would you accept ~700 each for them? if not I totally understand


probably not, unfortunately, considering the ticket cost and quantity, 4k pure tbt is the lowest I'd go.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 24, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> probably not, unfortunately, considering the ticket cost and quantity, 4k pure tbt is the lowest I'd go.


ah well thank you anyway :') sorry to bother you heh


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi Mikaiah!!
Would you be willing to go 3k for a mom's plush? :0


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 24, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Hi Mikaiah!!
> Would you be willing to go 3k for a mom's plush? :0


will def consider it for you skar ❤
it looks like the first ticket distribution is Wednesday but I don't think I'll have enough then, just a heads up!


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 24, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> will def consider it for you skar ❤
> it looks like the first ticket distribution is Wednesday but I don't think I'll have enough then, just a heads up!


thats okay!! no rush tbh


----------



## Azrael (Aug 25, 2020)

I have one, maybe two red potions I might be willing to trade for fair collectibles. How many fair tickets will your roughly have left over?


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 25, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I have one, maybe two red potions I might be willing to trade for fair collectibles. How many fair tickets will your roughly have left over?


only really interested in 1 of each potion atm, will value at 1.5k
based on my current participation stats, I should have at least 50 tickets left over at the end of the fair (counting only my personal spending)
first restock (weds) I'll only have enough for my own items.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2020)

edit: 6/09

I would be willing to trade the flow wand for a singular plushie. Moms or sheep is fine idc.


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 25, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> Hi I have both a flower wand and a light blue balloon I would offer up for some of the plushies. Lmk if your interested in either. Ty


mmh, sorry, was thinking about this offer because I'm unsure atm >///<
I think I might be able to do goose + mom's plushes for the flower wand? let me know what you think.
not final btw, I'll be considering offers from others as well in this thread >_<


----------



## Azrael (Aug 25, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> only really interested in 1 of each potion atm, will value at 1.5k
> based on my current participation stats, I should have at least 50 tickets left over at the end of the fair (counting only my personal spending)
> first restock (weds) I'll only have enough for my own items.



I am interested in the blue and green star fragments. Since those are unlimited one of each for a red potion?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> mmh, sorry, was thinking about this offer because I'm unsure atm >///<
> I think I might be able to do goose + mom's plushes for the flower wand? let me know what you think.
> not final btw, I'll be considering offers from others as well in this thread >_<



No worries at all, honestly take all the time needed to think about it! There is a goose collectible? Anyway I will certainly think about your offer and get back to you before you have made a decision


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 25, 2020)

Azrael said:


> I am interested in the blue and green star fragments. Since those are unlimited one of each for a red potion?


is there a specific order you want them in? 
I'll consider this offer, but I believe marshal was offering a Pinky for 2 unlimited star frags (which I consider somewhat of an over-offer)



BluebearL said:


> No worries at all, honestly take all the time needed to think about it! There is a goose collectible? Anyway I will certainly think about your offer and get back to you before you have made a decision


the goose one is limited only to staff, I think :c
thanks though!


----------



## Azrael (Aug 25, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> is there a specific order you want them in?
> I'll consider this offer, but I believe marshal was offering a Pinky for 2 unlimited star frags (which I consider somewhat of an over-offer)



Wow that is a very generous offer with Pinky lol. The order wouldn’t matter!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> is there a specific order you want them in?
> I'll consider this offer, but I believe marshal was offering a Pinky for 2 unlimited star frags (which I consider somewhat of an over-offer)
> 
> 
> ...



I was more wondering what you meant by offering goose+moms plush that all 
Anyway ty for considering


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 25, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> I was more wondering what you meant by offering goose+moms plush that all
> Anyway ty for considering


oof IM SORRY I MEANT sheep + moms orz -> would probably be more of an end of fair offer cos I'd need the tickets from the contests to pick those up 



Azrael said:


> Wow that is a very generous offer with Pinky lol. The order wouldn’t matter!


np, I'll let you know. Depending when the next distribution of tickets is, I'll see what I can get


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 27, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> oof IM SORRY I MEANT sheep + moms orz -> would probably be more of an end of fair offer cos I'd need the tickets from the contests to pick those up
> 
> 
> np, I'll let you know. Depending when the next distribution of tickets is, I'll see what I can get



Hi just letting you know I’d be 100% up for that trade should you decide that you would go with my offer. Completely understand if you don’t but I just thought I’d confirm things on my end. Best of luck!


----------



## glow (Aug 27, 2020)

oooh i'm interested in a sheep &/or a purple frag, let me know if you're willing to trade tbt?


----------



## seliph (Aug 29, 2020)

hi again! i thought about it a bit more and would be willing to trade my light blue balloon for a blue frag if that interests you :0


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 29, 2020)

Depending on how many tickets I am able to get, I may need help getting a red star fragment to accomplish the line up I'm going for. If so, I would be glad to trade my extra Dreamy Popper for it!


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 29, 2020)

seliph said:


> hi again! i thought about it a bit more and would be willing to trade my light blue balloon for a blue frag if that interests you :0





MasterM64 said:


> Depending on how many tickets I am able to get, I may need help getting a red star fragment to accomplish the line up I'm going for. If so, I would be glad to trade my extra Dreamy Popper for it!


I'll consider these offers! bc i've gotten more busy recently I likely wont be able to save up as many tickets as I thought initially, haha.

are either of you looking for rough dates?


----------



## seliph (Aug 29, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> I'll consider these offers! bc i've gotten more busy recently I likely wont be able to save up as many tickets as I thought initially, haha.
> 
> are either of you looking for rough dates?


im not really looking for specific dates rn, not really sure of the lineup itself yet hehe


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 29, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> I'll consider these offers! bc i've gotten more busy recently I likely wont be able to save up as many tickets as I thought initially, haha.
> 
> are either of you looking for rough dates?



Sounds good!  I will mostly need to get a red frag near the end of the fair since I'm not sure how far along I will get in the sequence with the tickets I'm earning currently. Fortunately, only one of the collectibles I'm getting is limited stock. The rest are unlimited.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 1, 2020)

1k for a blue star frag?


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 2, 2020)

seliph said:


> im not really looking for specific dates rn, not really sure of the lineup itself yet hehe





MasterM64 said:


> Sounds good!  I will mostly need to get a red frag near the end of the fair since I'm not sure how far along I will get in the sequence with the tickets I'm earning currently. Fortunately, only one of the collectibles I'm getting is limited stock. The rest are unlimited.


I'll def be taking these 2 offers, will still consider the rest (>30 ticket offers) since I should still have that many tickets left over. 

@seliph  I can likely grab yours around the next ticket distribution if you're still interested in the trade, whenever that happens.
@MasterM64 - I'll get yours at the end since you mentioned that you wanted it at the front, if that's correct? >///<

@BluebearL - Just letting you know that since I'm taking a couple other offers I won't have enough tickets for your trade (unless I win a contest which is... unlikely LOL), good luck with the collectible search though!


----------



## seliph (Sep 2, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> @seliph  I can likely grab yours around the next ticket distribution if you're still interested in the trade, whenever that happens.


wooo i'm def still interested!


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 2, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> I'll def be taking these 2 offers, will still consider the rest (>30 ticket offers) since I should still have that many tickets left over.
> 
> ...
> @MasterM64 - I'll get yours at the end since you mentioned that you wanted it at the front, if that's correct? >///<
> ...



Awesome! That is correct, it will be near the end of the fair. I will let you know when I’m ready for it and I’ll send you the popper after I receive it after that point!


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 6, 2020)

bump, after further maffs, I should have around 30 tickets left over once contests are set and done. no guarantees I'll be able to nab exactly what you want due to stock limits, but am open to offers.

I'm considering offers with a *minimum* of 100 tbt per 1 ticket, with the exception of the unlimited star frags, which I will consider offers of 1k, possibly lower if you're offering a collectible I want.


----------



## Amilee (Sep 8, 2020)

would you try to get a pink frag for me for a blood and swamp potion? o:


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 8, 2020)

Amilee said:


> would you try to get a pink frag for me for a blood and swamp potion? o:


for sure! Hopefully they're in stock by the time I get the tickets ^^;;


----------



## hestu (Sep 8, 2020)

I have 2 swamp potions that I'd trade for star frags if you're interested!


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 8, 2020)

hestu said:


> I have 2 swamp potions that I'd trade for star frags if you're interested!


which star frags would you be looking for & do you need any specific timing/order?


----------



## hestu (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm looking for pink primarily, but also looking for a blue frag! Time stamps do matter but what gets bought and when will prob depend on when tickets are given out and how many we're going to get haha


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 8, 2020)

hestu said:


> I'm looking for pink primarily, but also looking for a blue frag! Time stamps do matter but what gets bought and when will prob depend on when tickets are given out and how many we're going to get haha


unfortunately I'll be prioritizing Amilee's offer for the pink star frag, since I'm only looking for one of each potion >///< 
I can do the blue star frag for one swamp if I can't get the pink one though if you're still interested in that!


----------



## hestu (Sep 8, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> unfortunately I'll be prioritizing Amilee's offer for the pink star frag, since I'm only looking for one of each potion >///<
> I can do the blue star frag for one swamp if I can't get the pink one though if you're still interested in that!


Sure, that works! I'll let you know if anything changes.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 8, 2020)

Can I put an offer for a sheep plush? 4k tbt.


----------



## N a t (Sep 8, 2020)

I can trade my May 2016 house for your 2017 one, mine is collecting dust right now.


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 8, 2020)

N a t said:


> I can trade my May 2016 house for your 2017 one, mine is collecting dust right now.


works for me, did you want a message on yours? any message works for me c:


----------



## N a t (Sep 8, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> works for me, did you want a message on yours? any message works for me c:


Nah don't need one really! I'll send it over, if you have any issues we can always trade back too.


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 8, 2020)

N a t said:


> Nah don't need one really! I'll send it over, if you have any issues we can always trade back too.


tysm!


----------



## N a t (Sep 8, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> tysm!


No problem! Good luck with the line up!


----------



## hestu (Sep 8, 2020)

Hey! It looks like I'm all set on my blue fragment actually, but good luck getting your potions! Thanks again


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 8, 2020)

i can offer 1250 for blue frag


----------



## glow (Sep 8, 2020)

hihihi

i'm looking for: (ordered by priority)
s h e e p (if it comes back)
mom's plush
pink or purple star fragments

can offer:
swamp potion + 1.5k tbt?
or straight tbt?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 9, 2020)

If I've calculated my tickets correctly, I should have enough leftover to buy a blue star frag. I can offer a blue star frag and 1k tbt for a mom's plushie? Thanks for considering


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 9, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> If I've calculated my tickets correctly, I should have enough leftover to buy a blue star frag. I can offer a blue star frag and 1k tbt for a mom's plushie? Thanks for considering


alrighty, gonna depend on what I get for the next distribution!



glow said:


> hihihi
> 
> i'm looking for: (ordered by priority)
> s h e e p (if it comes back)
> ...


I can do swamp + 1.5k for the sheep if I can nab one!

(tl;dr for everyone buying fair collectibles: it depends on what I'll be able to buy, lol)

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



guav@ said:


> i can offer 1250 for blue frag


oops, missed this one x_x i'll consider it!!


----------



## glow (Sep 9, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> I can do swamp + 1.5k for the sheep if I can nab one!
> 
> (tl;dr for everyone buying fair collectibles: it depends on what I'll be able to buy, lol)



yessss thank u


----------



## Amilee (Sep 10, 2020)

Amilee said:


> would you try to get a pink frag for me for a blood and swamp potion? o:


just wanted to let you know if you still consider this, a purple frag would be fine too if the pink ones are gone but purple is still there c:


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 14, 2020)

hello all,

smol update:

*I will be taking these offers* (pending availability, ofc):
pink/purple frag -> swamp + bloodshot pot (amilee)

red frag -> dreamy popper (MasterM64) -> i accepted this awhile back, just listing here so I can keep track of ticket counts.

*backup offers: *(if I can't get pink/purple, I'll take 1-2 of these if I manage to snag the listed collectibles)
sheep plush -> swamp+1.5k (glow)
blue + green frags -> bloodshot pot (azrael)
mom's plush -> blue frag + 1k (ali.di.magix)

I won't be accepting the rest at this time, since I intend to spend the rest on some collectibles for myself/friends. Thank you for understanding~ Just thought I wanted to let everyone know


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 14, 2020)

re-unlocked because i'm looking to date trade my cool feather atm!


----------



## hestu (Sep 14, 2020)

I think all of the 2019 cool feathers are from the same day unfortunately! They only stocked 10 for the red balloon event if I remember correctly and they sold out within a few hours.


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 14, 2020)

hestu said:


> I think all of the 2019 cool feathers are from the same day unfortunately! They only stocked 10 for the red balloon event if I remember correctly and they sold out within a few hours.


ahh, do you know which date that is? I don't know anyone offhand with one x_x


----------



## hestu (Sep 14, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> ahh, do you know which date that is? I don't know anyone offhand with one x_x


Mine is Dec. 21st, 2019!


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 14, 2020)

hestu said:


> Mine is Dec. 21st, 2019!



can confirm - mine is also from that date


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 15, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> hello all,
> 
> smol update:
> 
> ...



Hey @Mikaiah, considering that the last ticket batch is today, I would like to get the red fragment today, but I wanted to get it at a certain time point so can you hold on to my 12 tickets until you receive my message to get it? I hope you are doing well and I look forward to hearing back from you soon!


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 15, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> Hey @Mikaiah, considering that the last ticket batch is today, I would like to get the red fragment today, but I wanted to get it at a certain time point so can you hold on to my 12 tickets until you receive my message to get it? I hope you are doing well and I look forward to hearing back from you soon!


yeah, that works for me! I have the tickets set aside already  if you want, you can message me on discord as well, lissiandra#3820 (might have to add friend, I'm not on tbt discord atm!)


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 15, 2020)

Perfect and thank you so much, I’ll keep you posted for sure!


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 15, 2020)

@Amilee I got you a pink star frag, let me know what message you want on it!
@ali.di.magix if you're still interested in the mom's plush, I'm still looking for the blue frag and some tbt!


----------



## Amilee (Sep 15, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> @Amilee I got you a pink star frag, let me know what message you want on it!
> @ali.di.magix if you're still interested in the mom's plush, I'm still looking for the blue frag and some tbt!


yaay! any message is fine really. do you want a message on yours?


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 15, 2020)

Amilee said:


> yaay! any message is fine really. do you want a message on yours?


up to you, sending it over now!


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey @Mikaiah, I'm ready for the Red Fragment now!  I'll send the Dreamy Popper as soon as I receive the frag from you!


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 15, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> Hey @Mikaiah, I'm ready for the Red Fragment now!  I'll send the Dreamy Popper as soon as I receive the frag from you!


did you want a message?


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 15, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> did you want a message?



No message necessary! Thank you for asking though before sending!


----------



## Amilee (Sep 15, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> up to you, sending it over now!


thank you!!


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 20, 2020)

I can offer 3k for the moms plush but let me know if you want more!


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 20, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> I can offer 3k for the moms plush but let me know if you want more!


x_x will consider but still prioritizing blue frag if possible <3 I'll let you know though!


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 20, 2020)

boop


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 21, 2020)

up


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 21, 2020)

bump


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 21, 2020)

up


----------



## chocosongee (Sep 22, 2020)

heyy! are you still looking for a blue star frag? im interested in trading it for the mom's plush + tbt ☺


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 22, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> heyy! are you still looking for a blue star frag? im interested in trading it for the mom's plush + tbt ☺


I can do around 1.5-1.8k in addition to the blue frag, let me know if you have your own offer though! (total offer would be blue frag +1.5 for moms)


----------



## chocosongee (Sep 22, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> I can do around 1.5-1.8k in addition to the blue frag, let me know if you have your own offer though! (total offer would be blue frag +1.5 for moms)


sounds good! i can send over the blue frag and 1.5k right now c: would you like a message?


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 22, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> sounds good! i can send over the blue frag and 1.5k right now c: would you like a message?


hii OMG im so late with this T_T (crashed this afternoon, then got busy)
any message is fine, did you want anything specific on your plush?
it's also late here, I sent the plush for now but feel free to send it back if you want a specific message!


----------



## chocosongee (Sep 22, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> hii OMG im so late with this T_T (crashed this afternoon, then got busy)
> any message is fine, did you want anything specific on your plush?
> it's also late here, I sent the plush for now but feel free to send it back if you want a specific message!


sending over now!


----------

